

Ask: Is there a big book of neat algorithms? - sown

I remember when I first heard about the Bloom Filter and was so amused but was wondering if there is a central resource for nifty little algorithms like these. I found "The Algorithm Design Manual" but was wondering if there was another one around.
======
btilly
_The Art of Computer Programming_ comes to mind.

~~~
sown
I was hoping for something less theoretical. I failed at math. :( But thanks!
I had forgotten about that tome.

